# BSNL redirecting randomly to mail.bsnl.in



## chimera201 (Oct 1, 2015)

This has been going on for a few months
BSNL Broadband is randomly redirecting users to their webmail serviceâ€½ â€¢ BSNL Broadband â€¢ India Broadband Forum

Any way to get rid of this?


----------



## Flash (Oct 1, 2015)

Am also getting this thing, for the past 1 week. I thought, it's only me.

- - - Updated - - -



			
				BSNL said:
			
		

> BSNL in its defense has declared that automatic redirection to the URL mail.bsnl.in has been configured in all the BNGs of Multiplay Network. This re-direction will lead to mail.bsnl.in page only when the customer starts a new session.
> 
> The salient  features  are as follows.
> 
> ...



BSNL clears stand on redirecting broadband users to (mail.bsnl.in) promotional page


----------



## Stormbringer (Oct 1, 2015)

I'm also facing this issue.As if the slow speed were not enough BSNL found a new way to be a PITA


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 1, 2015)

> When the customer initiates a broadband session and requests an URL of his choice through the browser, that very first HTTP request shall reach BNG and BNG will automatically redirect to mail.bsnl.in. The redirection will happen only at first session.ie. at the time of switching on the modem or when the existing session completes 24 hours, whichever is earlier.



So basically I am getting disconnected every 5 minutes


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 1, 2015)

Why the hell are they forcing a useless redirection?


----------



## Faun (Oct 1, 2015)

Yeah, try changing DNS.


----------



## topgear (Oct 1, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Why the hell are they forcing a useless redirection?



go here and you'll understand - BSNL clears stand on redirecting broadband users to (mail.bsnl.in) promotional page



> This is a huge scam. Story goes here :
> The website mail.bsnl.in is maintained by some private agency called Xgen . He tied up with BSNL with intention (assumption) to earn huge money by placing ads in mail.bsnl.in page . Since no one uses bsnl mail these days, the number of hits to mail.bsnl.in was very limited, hence his plan fails. So he then bribes some high level administration of BSNL , to do something. So for favoring Xgen this redirection drama starts. In guise of promoting its mail services, BSNL is illegally favoring XGen by allowing him to earn crores and crores by ads.
> Whatever the issue as a customer I will ask some simple questions to BSNL:
> 1. Why are you using bandwidth rented to me, to favor some third party?
> ...





> Check this link Total telephone subscriber base rises to 100.69 crore - Livemint At the bottom of the report it says “Top five service providers constituted 83.83% market share of total broadband subscribers at June end. These service providers were Bharti Airtel (2.45 crore), Vodafone (2.20 crore), BSNL (1.82 crore), Idea Cellular (1.66 crore) and Reliance Communications Group (97.4 lakh).”
> You can get the same report by every other news site, I believe that was reported by telecomtalk too. The article says 1.82 crore, I used 2 crore in my analysis. Did I do wrong? It’s only to calculate easily, but even then, they are earning at least six crores daily if every user gets disconnected once per day. It’s irrelevant to discuss how much they paid for mobile spectrum or such things. We are discussing broadband here, not why BSNL is not getting tenders.
> We subscribed to broadband service, they didn’t notify us prior to taking the connection or when they started the redirection. They don’t have any official circular/notification regarding this.
> Either they are earning this advertisement money themselves, or the third party XGen is earning. Either way, they are getting money by exploiting users. The users were not notified, the district level staffs dont have a clue, and we can not opt-out.
> ...


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 1, 2015)

I got disconnected atleast 5 times after last post lol

Tried Google DNS doesn't work.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 1, 2015)

topgear said:


> go here and you'll understand - BSNL clears stand on redirecting broadband users to (mail.bsnl.in) promotional page


So, this is how they plan to give 2 mbps internet with ridiculous 1 GB FUP limit.


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 1, 2015)

I get a feeling that these disconnections are INTENTIONAL.


----------



## Flash (Oct 1, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> I get a feeling that these disconnections are INTENTIONAL.


You get a feeling? It's real man. Why should they redirect us to mail.bsnl.in everytime during disconnection or once a day, it's not like we are working in BSNL office's to set our homepage to mail.bsnl.in.


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 1, 2015)

Flash said:


> You get a feeling? It's real man. Why should they redirect us to mail.bsnl.in everytime during disconnection or once a day, it's not like we are working in BSNL office's to set our homepage to mail.bsnl.in.



Understand my statement properly


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 1, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> Understand my statement properly



He understood you properly.


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 1, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> He understood you properly.



Nope he didn't. What he is saying is that I thought the 'redirection' is maybe intentional. The redirection is intentional of course to get ad revenue. What I am saying is that the 'disconnections' that occur frequently are also intentional so that you are redirected the first time when you connect again. More disconnections = More redirects = more money.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 1, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> Nope he didn't. What he is saying is that I thought the 'redirection' is maybe intentional. The redirection is intentional of course to get ad revenue. What I am saying is that the 'disconnections' that occur frequently are also intentional so that you are redirected the first time when you connect again. More disconnections = More redirects = more money.


Yes...fully correct and true assessment.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 2, 2015)

file a RTI asking who gave the authorization to redirect to mail.bsnl.in.In govt offices/psu the biggest PITA question one can ask & one which is feared the most in RTIs is asking whose signature is on the order approval page.also mark a copy to TRAI(in hard copy as well as soft copy/email).for adding extra kick one can also ask the no. of times redirection occurs for all consumers in a particular circle/state along with details of any revenue generated from these re-directions.


----------

